# Pannini Press Info Needed



## pckouris (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm still "pressing" with my two iron heavy pans. What is the name of the press that the people who make Cuban Sandwiches. Is there a specific name for this iron press by which you can press Cuban Sanwiches?


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2006)

Are you thinking of a panini press?


----------



## pckouris (Jun 30, 2006)

GB: Is that what you call them? In other words when I go on line to look for one, is that the official name of the device?


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2006)

Well I have never made a Cuban sandwich, but from what you are describing yes I think a panini press is what you want. 

This link will show you a bunch of them.


----------



## pckouris (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, that is what I am talking about. Thanks GB, I'll go look at that link now.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2006)

Something that you want to look at is make sure you get one where the top plate is hinged so that it makes good contact with the sandwhich instead of just smooshing it.


----------



## pckouris (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like I need some research becaue there is such a variety of prices!
I've got to see what they all have to offer.
Thanks, GB. ttul.


----------



## Corinne (Jun 30, 2006)

I just bought a Panini Press the other day. The brand is "Breadman", the same as my bread machine, which I am very happy with. I read reviews on it & 7 people out of 7 gave it 5 stars! It only cost $40 at Target. I haven't used it yet but I bought all kinds of rolls & meats & cheeses in preparation - it's gonna get a real work-out this weekend. If you want, I can report back to you on what I think of it.
Before I bought it I was using a Panini set (also from Target). It's a cast iron skillet with a cast iron press that goes on top - both of them have ridges to make the grill marks on the bread. You press it down by hand. It worked OK - the wood is breaking off the handle of the press already. But it was really cheap so I'm not upset at all. It was my 1st foray into the world of cooking in cast iron.
And before that, I used a regular non-stick skillet & a dinner plate. I wrapped the dinner plate in non-stick foil & used it to press the sandwich!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 30, 2006)

If you want a very good panini press as well as a griddle, look at the Cuisinart Griddler on Amazon.


----------



## licia (Jul 1, 2006)

I just use my indoor grill - It makes wonderful panini sandwiches with no extra equipment.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 1, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I just use my indoor grill - It makes wonderful panini sandwiches with no extra equipment.


 
As licia says, there are ways to make pannini sandwiches without a dedicated pannini maker.  I am still in love with my vintage waffle iron/sandwich maker that I bought on ebay.  I have been happily making quesadillas with the sandwich plates that came with the waffle iron.  Have fun looking around for what you want.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 1, 2006)

_I bought a Krups pannini press a couple of years ago.  Does a great job but so does a clean brick wrapped in foil and for a lot less money than the $70 I spent.  If you HAVE to have a pannini press then go with the one Gretchen recommends, the Cuisinart.  You won't get ridges with a foil-wrapped brick, but who cares about the ridges?_


----------



## college_cook (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm a really big fan of the 2 iron pans method and also the oven-heated brick method.... after than all you need is a little pressure, and thats what arms are for!  Also, if you have a George Foreman grill, you can set a brick or two on top of that when pressing sandwiches, and it does a pretty nice job.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a friend who swears by the George Foreman for panini.


----------



## licia (Jul 2, 2006)

and you don't have to store another large piece of equipment.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 2, 2006)

Just a follow-up - after trying it out with 8 or 10 sandwiches, I'm very happy with the Breadman Panini Press - it was $40 well spent. It stores in an upright position & the cord wraps around the bottom of the thing. So it doesn't take up a whole lot of room. Love my gadgets!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## pckouris (Jul 3, 2006)

You know you all, I must go see them and feel them at the stores. I just am not comfortable without this experience. I am going to the Restaurant Store in Key West, I know they will have a selection. And I am going to the other stores also, then I can shop in person or on line and know what I am doing.
Thank you Corinne for your experiences with your machine.
Not in a hurry to make a mistake here. The two pan method works very nice, so it can do for now.
I am also considering very seriously the other features of the grilling machine. In other words I would like an indoor grill of some kind which has some versatility. That would be very nice.


----------

